# My new sharpening jig



## glycerine (Aug 5, 2010)

Quite some time ago, I posted some pics of a sharpening jig in progress. It's pretty much like the wolverine system. Well, I finally got tired of myself NOT taking the pieces to get welded. And since I don't have any welding equipment, I whipped out the JB-weld. So far, so good!
I built a base and a v-arm. The back piece of the v-arm is held on by a wing nut, so I can easily take it off and put on the skew sharpening piece. I am also in the process of making an arm for sharpening an Ellsworth style gouge. That's the short arm that only has one hole in it right now.
I plan on building a small platform just for sharpening straight chisels or for better support when grinding my own shapes. I'll probably build another base as well and also a fingernail gouge jig...
I think you can pretty much see how everything works by looking at the pics, but let me know if you have any questions.
Oh, you can also see my homemade lathe stand. It's still in progress. I still need to finish off the bottom platform with 2x4's and add a large drawer underneath the top. I really like having my sharpening station right there next to my lathe. It all works out nicely that way...


----------

